# Amateur & Futurity? What The?



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi

I was just wondering what the difference/what is amateur & futurity classes. I was just looking a ta show program for my qh mare and it had Open Yearling Halter Futurity & Anateur Halter Filly. I'm just wondering the differences and what its all about.

Thanks!


----------



## CB Ranch Horses (Dec 21, 2008)

A futurity class is for 2 year olds most of them are unshown but not all, and open classes are what the trainers show in because they cannot show in amateur because of their status as a trainer. Amatuer is for people between 19 and 50, this does not include trainers. Select is people 50+. Hope that helps you...


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Futurity classes are for young horses and typically have a payout to the winners. You most likely have to pre-register your horse for the futurity classes and there may be some eligibility requirements to meet. Futurity classes are Open classes where anyone can show the horse - youth, trainer, amateur. There are no breed points awarded for futurity classes.

Amateur classes are for any non-professional over the age of 18. You cannot have accepted money for training or lessons if you want to be considered an Amateur. Once you accept money, you'll be considered a professional and then can only show in the Open classes. Breed show points are awarded to the horse/rider in the Amateur classes.


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

anyone can show in open classes.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...also, if you are new to QH showing then you can do NOVICE Amateur and Limited Rider.... (it's based on points)


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

i show open and amatuer. Futurity are money classes for horses 5 and under. They are considered open classes (anyone can show them). Same goes for Maturity classes (horses 6 and older). Amatuer classes are for non-pro people to show their horses. You may see an owner/handler like me go in both, or some may pay their trainer to take the horse in the futurity classes and then you show it in the am class.


----------

